# Money Heist Season 5 use of production music



## walkerht (Jan 2, 2022)

Hi there

Long lurker here ! Great forum. Great people.


I just noticed that Money Heist Season 5 had a massive use of production music library. A lot of suspense cue, epic cues, emotional cues. Is this a normal practice in such a big budget Netflix show?

Did the original composers fail at doing these cues?

On another perspective, I kind of worry of this type of usage in such an incredible show. I love Money Heist. I love Netflix shows, but this feels a bit too much on the cheap side to use a patchwork of different production music cues to score such a show.

When I watched the whole season, I really DID feel that the score was weird and cheap. Different sounds, different mixing, different production technique, mostly average orchestral writing, reminiscent of library music.

Am I the only one chocked by that?

Do we now arrived at a point where we no longer need original music for a worldwide Netflix show ?

Walker


----------



## proxima (Jan 2, 2022)

Isn't Money Heist produced by a Spanish company? Netflix is just an international distributor...


----------



## tc9000 (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey - I noticed this too! Based on some of the random external shots (not to mention the obvious and justified love for this series) I suspect the budget for season 5 was just BANANAS and someone in charge (wanted / fell for / was sold on) that mega-hyped trailer sound for the audio. wwwhhhhHHHHSSSHHHH!!!!! (pause) B-BBBOOOOHHHMMMM (reverb tail).

I thought some of the cues were pretty good though (but I felt a bit guilty for feeling that HA!) and the tracks did mostly work for me on a psycho-acoustic tension-building level (except perhaps when I began to notice them - but that was mainly me thinking dah dah DAH DUM - mmmm yeah I might steal that). But yeah, I wish they'd got a Rivera, or a Zimmer, or Silvestri, Shore, Portman, Göransson and so on - what would _they _have done? But maybe they did and they went straight for the production music library sound?


----------

